# Canadian in Malaysia (Foreign Tax Credit)



## HeliRy (Nov 26, 2014)

Looking for advice and/or a referral for help with taxes on income from Malaysia. I'm still living in Canada and trying to sort out how/if I can apply my FTC to reduce my income tax deductions in Canada. Once the FTC is used to file, I get most of my income tax back so it would be nice to have that amount cut or reduced at the source.... vs losing nearly 1/2 my income per month, just to get it refunded back to me 16 months later by Revenue Canada. 

Thanks!


----------

